# actuators arrived home



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

the 4" 500lb actuators just srrived and look brand new
too bad it wasnt a varity pack of them , power deck lift for one and a pair to convert the tractor snow plow into a full angle


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good got a great deal. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Cool! So what is your first project with these actuators going to be:question: They look to be pretty stout and beefy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I got 5 more coming at the same price


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So you made out like a bandit What are you going to do with all them. Better keep us informed.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ready to put in the first one for a electric deck lift 
it fits inside the frame and I will be able to take the One armed bandit off


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Good deal want to see some pictures now.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *ready to put in the first one for a electric deck lift
> it fits inside the frame and I will be able to take the One armed bandit off  *


Topdj Have you done anything on your deck lift


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have to drop the deck to install the actuator inside the frame. 
I have 9 of them black powered coated, boy they look real new 
it should be easy to hook up there is a bracket for the optional deck lift on the lift shaft , have not decided on what type of DPDT switch I want to use I would like to be consistant and put them
so they look factory. I have enough actuators to make a catagory 0 3 point hitch that tilts and lifts 

PS there is a harness in the 2548 that says optional deck lift


----------



## BlackChart (Oct 14, 2008)

Where do you buy actuators of this type?
Preferrebly in Europe...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have seen them frequently on Ebay. Also many online stores ship world wide. Depending on your application you could check with satelite dish companies. They carry much longer ones at decent prices. I have also seen good prices at Surplus Center
but don't know about shipping to Europe.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/home.asp?UID=2008101507141479

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## BlackChart (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in the process of trying to modify a homebuild trailer to electrical tip, but can't find anything that works as I would like it 

And over the winter I plan on building some kind of front and back lift both electric operated...


----------

